# Looking for roomies for FAU4!



## KashmirDreams (Jan 17, 2011)

I know it's a little early but I need to start the ball rolling and request my time off from work and buy a plane ticket X3.

I'm looking for roomies for FAU4 and I'm MORE than willing to pay my share (I'M NOT A FREE LOADER).  I'm also extremely clean and promise to respect you and your stuff.  I can also provide references if you like. X3


More about me:
I'M A GIRL *GASP*
I'm 25 years old
Currently work for a bank
I like hello kitty X3


I would prefer to room with other girls but I'm not going to be too picky!

Feel free to send me a PM here or note me on FA :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kashmirdreams/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2011)

Hope you find some good roomies- I recommend a contract... More so that you don't get ripped off. Hope you do your homework on the people you will room with.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KashmirDreams (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats a good idea! :3 thanks for the advice!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 18, 2011)

A contract might be a little too much. I feel a simpler method would be to just pay the room in cash full and have them to pay their share at check-in. This does, of course, require that you have enough for the full room bill in the instance they do not pay their share.


----------



## KashmirDreams (Jan 26, 2011)

Room has been filled!  Thanks guys!


----------

